# Play growling.. constantly?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Bishop has done this since we went to go see him at six weeks at the breeders.. lol. So it's a lifetime thing.

He play growls ALL THE TIME. At EVERYTHING. He will growl one constant stream of sound when he is playing with a dog or with me, he growls to himself when he is eating, when he meets new people, when he is laying down in his bed sometimes by himself, too, lol. Anyone know why? I've never met a dog this vocal (though he doesn't have a barking problem). He has no aggression problems, human, dog, food or otherwise. I don't mind it but sometimes it's annoying and I've had people think he was mean when he went up to meet them! :redface:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

You need to meet my Min Pin. She does the exact same thing. She's a little stand offish with new people for the first few minutes but has never tried to bite anyone and is a really sweet dog. She scares people though when they meet her and if I'm on the phone with someone and they can hear her in the background they'll ask if my dogs are fighting. I'll say, "No, that's just Bailey." They'll ask, "What's she doing??" My answer, "Just standing in front of me growling... For no reason. Other than to make noise. And annoy me...."
She growls when she's waiting to eat, when she wants to go outside, come inside, play with another dog, play with a toy, when she sees me, when she sees my husband, when she wakes up, when she breathes.....:frusty:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie is the same, lost count of the time's I've had to explain to dubious people that not all growls are aggressive. She's a very vocal dog, but, I must admit, for some reason I do like it. I can tell by the tone of her growls how she is feeling - happy, very happy, anxious, upset, frustrated, questioning. Weird dogs!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Tobi does it when playing on the floor on his back, and... Waggles did it ALL THE TIME... whenever he and Tobi would play he was growling and snarling the entire time, and half the time when he was walking around with a ball in his mouth :lol: 

as to why, i have no idea... it's odd though.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Lila play growls almost constantly when she and Malcolm are wrestling. She sounds pretty ferocious, too - people sometimes stop us in the park to let me know that my dogs are trying to kill each other! She's been like that since the day she came home at 8 weeks, so I guess it's just her thing.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

My Sparky is very much like that, he will growl-bark at you for attention, growl when playing, run around like a maniac and growl, but it's not an aggressive growl obviously, it's like hes mumbling.
I suppose it's an individual dog thing, just let people know he's growling for attention/out of playfulness, I've found that a lot of people can't tell the difference between a playful bark/growl and an aggressive one.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

my sisters toy poodle was not very vocal or growly untill Cesar came into the picture now even when she is playing by herself she growls,when she greets other dogs she happily bounces around growling,she even growls when she takes a drink!
i think with her though it became a bit of a habbit becuas when Cesar first came in he was a little pushy with her whenever she had anything he would try to take it away but now that he isnt like that anymore she still does it so silly


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Blaise growls and snarls when he plays. When Scotty joins in, it sounds and looks like they're trying to kill each other. Blaise kinda talkgrowls at his toys/treats. He also talkgrowls when he's backtalking or "cussing"


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Harry Growls when next to someone and they AREN'T petting him. 

If you are next to him, he demands that you pet him. I've never seen him bite someone for "failure to pet" but I wouldn't rule it out


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

people think we abuse malia.....because she constantly whines and cries. has, since she was five weeks when she found us....whines and whines and cries and whines and whines..


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Luigi some times 'growl-howls' for attention, starts as a low growl and turns into growly rooooo and then ends in a howl. i've never heard any thing quite like it. He is (unfortunately) especially prone to doing this while we (Flav and i) eat. I had one "friend" who told me my dog wanted to attack me over my ice cream:suspicious:. Luigi is super vocal and makes just about every sound his throat is capable of, the only one I'm not crazy about is the ear splitting deep bark (louder than any dog i've ever met, truly, and I was a groomer for years and have worked at two daycares) which he can't seem to get enough of. I used to groom a golden who both happily grumbled AND submisive grinned at people he liked (everyone) and the whole time I groomed him. he was one of the top 5 nicest, loveliest dogs I've ever met, but his owners had such a hard time because as obvious as his soft eyes and melting wiggle were to dog people, plenty of strangers freaked when the pet him and he growled and showed his teeth! (I REALLY loved that guy, if I do eventually get a golden it will be in his honor, hope your still out there smiling, Henry!)


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

That's background noise in my home! If I don't hear play growling I wonder what she's gotten into and why it's so quiet...


----------

